# Gaggia Baby Class



## Darkzy43 (Feb 13, 2014)

Just got myself a Gaggia baby class, milk pitcher 12oz + 20oz, Scales, and thermometer all for £95

and 2 packs of (Pre-ground) coffee (I know know, "Get a grinder") Next month, I promise guys, Best handheld burr grinder for a budget?

http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/everyday-espresso-blend-p-395.html

http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/monsoon-malabar-p-368.html

anyone tried them? got 'em preground in espresso format









Any tips for first use and stuff would be mucho's appreciated.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using a hand grinder for espresso on a regular basis is a bit of a pain not to mention the quality of grind produced being suitable for espresso production. A hand grinder is really a temporary or stop gap solution. Having said that, there are a couple of hand grinders on or hitting the market soon which will probably do the job quite well but the price is going to be £120 - £150. One is British - the Hausgrind - see Made by Knock website. The other is American - the Lido made by Orphan Espresso. A cheaper solution is a Porlex grinder which comes in around £30.00 but it won't get the best out of your machine.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

If you can't grind yourself I'd make friends with a local independent coffee shop and ask to buy small amounts of ground coffee from them. If you could buy 100grammes at a time you'd avoid it going too stale and they'd grind it in front of you and with a good machine. I realise this may not be possible but may be something to consider.


----------



## Darkzy43 (Feb 13, 2014)

It's actually very possible thanks for the thought!

I looked to see where they are and they actually only a 1 minute drive - 15 minute walk from me









And my family knows them haha! Small world!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Using a hand grinder for espresso on a regular basis is a bit of a pain not to mention the quality of grind produced being suitable for espresso production. A hand grinder is really a temporary or stop gap solution.


 Would that be why you need a kitchen extension to house your next grinder purchase?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Good to hear darkzy43!

I'd do that then.

Although bear in mind that you'd then get used to a commercial grinder and you'd soon have to fill your kitchen with great big expensive noisy shiny grindyness.

Also I think the baby class is beautiful and an awesome machine.

If you are bothered you could try and attach an adjustable opv (from a broken classic or old baby) but if you're likin what its makin, carry on!


----------



## Darkzy43 (Feb 13, 2014)

Haven't received yet







... So will let you guys know what is happening,

I will be fitting an adjustable OPV and probably a PID, Was thinking of maybe making a custom steel body for it too.. But maybe that's alot of effort a machine that isn't highly valued?

However if i get the spare time (I have the materials) i will probably do it


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow. That would be really interesting. Please post pictures of your journey!

As long as you value it, you'll get a lot out of the adventure. If you expect to resell it for lots of money, that's another thing....


----------



## Darkzy43 (Feb 13, 2014)

Resale, Pfft.. I see it as, if i have spent the money on this one, i can save up again and buy another one.. And then i'll have a back-up.. or a trip to memory lane when i look at it









I've made custom bike parts, petrol tanks, paint jobs stuff like that.. Custom guitar bodies, but.. I always like a challenge


----------



## Darkzy43 (Feb 13, 2014)

Well I got the baby class, was in pretty bad shape, so I took it apart cleaned it up and all that jazz, The group Gasket was toast (got it out in 7 pieces) ordering a new one and shower screen.

Where is the cheapest place I can get a backflush basket, and a tamper?

Cheers


----------

